# What Tree Did You Fall From?



## Ithrynluin (Jan 26, 2010)

Found this just moments ago, thought I'd share:

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/9LBPga/www.wowzone.com/whattree.htm

I'm a walnut, and I'd say it's pretty accurate, for better or worse.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 26, 2010)

Hornbeam for me. Not so bad !


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 26, 2010)

*CHESTNUT TREE (the Honesty) - of unusual beauty, does not want to impress, well-developed sense of justice, vivacious, interested, a born diplomat, but irritates easily and sensitive in company, often due to a lack of self confidence, acts sometimes superior, feels not understood loves only once, has difficulties in finding a partner.*


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm a Cedar 

CEDAR TREE (the Confidence) - of rare beauty, knows how to adapt, likes luxury, of good health, not in the least shy, tends to look down on others, self-confident, determined, impatient, likes to impress others, many talents, industrious, healthy optimism, waiting for the one true love, able to make quick decisions.

It is wrong. I read others that fit me better. 


Sharkey, Walnut seems close for you, but I haven't read them all. 'not flexible' seems off.


----------



## Elbereth (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm Cedar also...

CEDAR TREE (the Confidence) - of rare beauty, knows how to adapt, likes luxury, of good health, not in the least shy, tends to look down on others, self-confident, determined, impatient, likes to impress others, many talents, industrious, healthy optimism, waiting for the one true love, able to make quick decisions.

This description is only partially true of my personality....I don't think I am as arrogant as this description sounds.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 26, 2010)

I am more arrogant than that makes you sound. I read them all and none seem to describe myself perfectly, while a few work okay, I suppose. The one that is not even close. I got the Hornbeam one as well, which is inaccurate on all counts.

HORNBEAM TREE (the Good Taste) - of cool beauty (definitely not, since I look just like my evil father, who I don't mind insulting), 

cares for its looks and condition (not enough to be noted for it), 

good taste (my taste is not what most would first describe as good, but of course I would think of it as good), 

is not egoistic (Not egotistic? Those without ego make no sense. "Oh, I'm not that great!" Okay, so why are you talking to me? Go be pathetically meek someplace where I can't be ashamed for the human race.), 

makes life as comfortable as possible (well, doesn't everyone attempt such?), 

leads a reasonable and disciplined life (of course I would think so of myself), 

looks for kindness and acknowledgement in an emotional partner (Actually, emotional partners are evil. Love is bad and all of that.), 

dreams of unusual lovers (I have never!), 

is seldom happy with its feelings (Is seldom happy with happiness? Oh, are I suppose that it means that I am seldom happy with the majority of feelings felt. Well, yes, feelings are pretty annoying slash distracting slash useless.), 

mistrusts most people (Doesn't everyone? If they're not, then they must be the robots sent to destroy us!), 

is never sure of its decisions (Insanity. If you are never sure, then do you always get someone to decide things for you? Otherwise, you are at the least sure that you are making a decent attempt.), 

very conscientious (*looks up at his User Title thingy* Um, yes. Very conscientious, of course.).


----------



## Uminya (Jan 26, 2010)

> WALNUT TREE (the Passion) - unrelenting, strange and full of contrasts, often egotistic, aggressive, noble, broad horizon, unexpected reactions, spontaneous, unlimited ambition, no flexibility, difficult and uncommon partner, not always liked but often admired, ingenious strategist, very jealous and passionate, no compromise.



HOW DARE THEY.


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Feb 15, 2010)

Behold, I am a fig tree. 



> *FIG TREE (the Sensibility) - very strong, a bit self-willed, independent, does not allow contradiction or arguments, loves life, its family, children and animals, a bit of a social butterfly, good sense of humor, likes idleness and laziness, of practical talent and intelligence.*


 
How did they get inside my brain? That's me, totally and helplessly and utterly.

Yay, you amuse me.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 15, 2010)

*FIR TREE (the Mysterious) - extraordinary taste, dignity, sophisticated, loves anything beautiful, moody, stubborn, tends to egoism but cares for those close to them, rather modest, very ambitious, talented, industrious, uncontented lover, many friends, many foes, very reliable.*


*Not even close, sorry Tree People. I underlined the parts that REALLY don't sound like me and the ones remaining. . .well, very few people don't think they have good taste, love beautiful things, and care for those close to them, so yeah, apparently I'm not a tree sort of person. More of a shrubbery, I guess. 
*


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 16, 2010)

My tree wasn't like me either. This is worse than any horoscope, numerology, or other system I have seen. It probably errors more because it is not vague enough. A better less hocus-pocus system to learn what you are like? Myers Briggs and similar typology like the one Talierin linked to years ago.


----------



## Turgon (Feb 16, 2010)

It said I fell from a Mallorn Tree - honest!

MALLORN TREE (the Awesome!) - Wow! Sweet! How cool?!


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Great one, Turgon!


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 22, 2010)

The Maple Tree-no ordinary person, full of imagination and originality, shy and reserved, ambitious, proud, self-confident, hungers for new experiences, sometimes nervous, has many complexities, good memory, learns easily, complicated love life, wants to impress.


More or less correct I'd say, except for the shy, reserved and nervous bits. 

Yay, I love the commentary!


----------



## Mr. Istari (Feb 22, 2010)

Apparantly I'm a maple.

Although the description of me isn't very accurate, I am canadian, so I'm sure that's got to count for something. (The maple leaf being a national symbol and all...)



YayGollum said:


> is not egoistic (Not egotistic? Those without ego make no sense. "Oh, I'm not that great!" Okay, so why are you talking to me? Go be pathetically meek someplace where I can't be ashamed for the human race.)



That one did make me laugh out loud.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 22, 2010)

Maple Leaves are also a big deal in Hiroshima. . .are you possibly Japanese Canadian?


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm a Poplar tree, which I guess fits me pretty well. 

"Looks decorative" though....sounds like I'm just fit to be someone's piece of arm candy or trophy that they carry around.


----------



## Ananas (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I'm

LIME TREE (the Doubt) - accepts what life dishes out in a composed way, hates fighting, stress, and labor, dislikes laziness and idleness, soft and relenting, makes sacrifices for friends, many talents but not tenacious enough to make them blossom, often wailing and complaining, very jealous but loyal.

Mostly it fits me, but there is also something that doesn't...


----------



## Rainwall (May 22, 2010)

*HAZELNUT TREE (the Extraordinary) - charming, undemanding, very understanding, knows how to make an impression, active fighter for social cause, popular, moody, and capricious lover, honest, and tolerant partner, precise sense of judgment.*

*active fighter for social cause, honest, understanding, precise sense of judgment are true*

*charming, tolerant partner, popular, undemanding aren't true for my personality *


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 23, 2010)

> *MAPLE TREE (Independence of Mind) - no ordinary person, full of imagination and originality, shy and reserved, ambitious, proud, self-confident, hungers for new experiences, sometimes nervous, has many complexities, good memory, learns easily, complicated love life, wants to impress.*



Too accurate for comfort


----------

